# How to Treat the Flu



## TheSurvivalDoctor (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a new post on 8 things you can do to get over the flu. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2013/01/14/what-to-do-for-the-flu/

Does anyone have anything to add to the list?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Sure:
Use Nasonex(mometasone furoate monohydrate) twice daily 
Take an anti histamine daily per drugs instructions
Take benadryl (diphenhydramine) every evening before bed
Take your favorite NSAID as per directions

You will almost feel human.

Then do the stuff on your list to get well.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Sambucol Elderberry Extract


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, Sloobertoof and Country Living. I do have elderberry and nsaids in my post. An antihistamine, like Benadryl can help dry you up. In some people with lung problems it may dry you up too much. Be sure to drink lots of fluids with it.


----------

